# Tool holder/rack ideas ?



## Gordon (Jul 15, 2009)

I've accumulated a number of turning tools (gouges/skews/etc.) and
looking for some sort of method of storing them for easy access.

Any ideas/pictures would be great.

Thanks

Gordon


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Try this thread, my contribution is on page 2:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=41503
a few of us posted pix in the past.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a pegboard behind my lathe. It has the screw driver holder piece on it where I store about 8 tools at once. I have seen the magnetic strip ones too. Those look neat.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 15, 2009)

hewunch said:


> I have a pegboard behind my lathe. It has the screw driver holder piece on it where I store about 8 tools at once. I have seen the magnetic strip ones too. Those look neat.



I have used a combination of the above, plus some 1-1/4" pvc pipe.


----------



## THarvey (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40913

Here is mine.  The top two drawers hold turning tools.  The lower three on the left hold centers, chucks, guages and calipers.  The next two on the right hold pen kits, other turning kits.  The bottom right drawer is ready to expand the collection.

Tim


----------



## JimMc7 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Tool rack*

Here's mine -- easy to change tools without reaching over the lathe:


----------



## Gordon (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you all


----------



## Dan_F (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's one of mine - I made a pair of them, and they are working very well:


----------



## TomW (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's what I use. Great because it also holds end mills, mandrels, collets, etc.  Not my picture... stolen from Amazon.

Tom


----------



## almer (Jul 25, 2009)

Gordon said:


> I've accumulated a number of turning tools (gouges/skews/etc.) and
> looking for some sort of method of storing them for easy access.
> 
> Any ideas/pictures would be great.
> ...


I also use the 24 in magnets from busybee,they are real heavy duty and go on sale for about $16.00i think i have at least 5 around my shop,i also keep 1 at my assembly desk for all the little stuff i seem to need to assemble and disassemble,plus all the stuff i dont really need but keep anyway


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 25, 2009)

*Rare earth magnets*

I use those small rare earth magnets (size of a dime) and "string them along on a steel strip. The turning (steel)tools are "attacted" to the magnets/steel strip and really hold well. Can be convinced to take a photo, but it's pretty simple to visualize this type of set-up.


----------

